# Summer Day - 120L Iwagumi Tank



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have completed my new tank for 2009 version, your comments are welcome.

Many thanks.










- Tank: 70cm x 40cm x 45 cm

- Flora: Eleocharis vivipara; Echinodorus Tellenus ; Echinodorus 'tropica'; eleocharis parvula; Marsilea hirsuta; Hygrophila sp.; Microsorium pteroptus "needle leaf"; Vesicularia dubyana; eriocaulon cinerium.

- Fauna: RASBORA BORAPETENSIS

An other picture named "Summer Rain"


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking tank. I really like the summer rain shot.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice. I really like that second picture.


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

The second picture is amazing. Seriously, I am expecting that many people will start making such pictures of their aquariums. Something of a new artistic style.....

Congratulations! Congratulations! Excellent!


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

The acuarium it's fine, but, I love the second picture, it's very artistic, I really love it, seriusly... 

I will try this type of pictures soon in my tanks...

Regards


----------



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! looks like the ones you see in the magazines!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I love grass tanks, great variety of different grasses creates great texture. Really nice!


----------



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

What are the CO2 & Lighting Specs?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

spikeit said:


> What are the CO2 & Lighting Specs?


I set the Co2 injector about 3 bulbs/s. 3 jebo bulbs x 20W for lighting.
This tank was ranked at 279th in IAPLC 2009.
Thanks.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice!!! Great job.

-Ian


----------

